# can I bill for a 59430 outside of the delivery?



## Sovacool (Jun 14, 2017)

Hello All, 

I work in an FQHC that has three OB/GYN offices and we are battling over the 59430 postpartum care.We received a Florida Medicaid Health Care Alert stating Practitioner Services
for vaginal delivery which include immediate post-partum care in a Facility setting (hospital or birth center). The keywords to us are facility setting (Hospital or Birth Center). We want to charge 59430 for the out-pt postpartum follow-ups at 1 and 6 weeks. When we have billed, Medicaid,MMAs they paid it in addition to the delivery . Thoughts? 

Thanks, 

Kate Sovacool CPMA,CPPM,CPC


----------



## Cmama12 (Jun 20, 2017)

Yes, we bill it at the 6 wk postpartum visit.


----------



## tblmt1966 (Jun 20, 2017)

Sovacool said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I work in an FQHC that has three OB/GYN offices and we are battling over the 59430 postpartum care.We received a Florida Medicaid Health Care Alert stating Practitioner Services
> for vaginal delivery which include immediate post-partum care in a Facility setting (hospital or birth center). The keywords to us are facility setting (Hospital or Birth Center). We want to charge 59430 for the out-pt postpartum follow-ups at 1 and 6 weeks. When we have billed, Medicaid,MMAs they paid it in addition to the delivery . Thoughts?
> ...



I also work in a FQHC that has three OB/GYN offices here in Florida.  Yes, we bill 59430 at 3 weeks and 6 weeks. If you see a patient prior to 3 weeks you will not get credit for Hedis scores. Yes, you are correct the alert is for hospital and birth centers.


----------

